# Why deaf people can't use headphone?



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> I do same, also my right ear is worse. So basically doctor thinks, that to deaf human it's too hard to know when it's too loud. BTW is your deafness sensorineural?


I don't know what your doctor thinks, but that's just how it usually is with people who use headphones. Headphones with minimum volume might still be harmful, I didn't investigate too much.
I had a standard injury, I fell and my eardrum ruptured. It healed, but my hearing didn't. I've seen doctors, but all they could do is affirm that my hearing indeed had become worse


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mbaruh said:


> I don't know what your doctor thinks, but that's just how it usually is with people who use headphones. *Headphones with minimum volume might still be harmful, I didn't investigate too much.*


This is the most interesting part to me




Mbaruh said:


> I had a standard injury, I fell and my eardrum ruptured. It healed, but my hearing didn't. I've seen doctors, but all they could do is affirm that my hearing indeed became worse


I became lightly deaf after flu (I thought I gonna die then lol)


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> This is the most interesting part to me


Well, whatever explanations I've read spoke of hearing loss due to high volume. I don't think that there are studies that concern the effects of headphones with low volume, as it is very specific and would require the subjects to be monitored over a long period of time. It's worth checking google scholar for anything, just in case. I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> but I never listen to one headphone (mistake in thread's name)


Fair enough, but I would be careful about using them.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Fair enough, but I would be careful about using them.


It's for privacy only, I preffer listening to my superior speakers anyday, anytime, but my demn aux Fi doesn't let me do that, if someone is near and could hear things I'm listening to. My Ti dom dad doesn't care about such stuff and listens to music how he wants.


----------

